# ** Please need help with my shiny nose!! **



## Pamcakes (Jul 17, 2008)

Hiya folks just wanted to thank everyone for their advice in advance! Anyhoot I have a VERY shiny oily nose and I wanna know if you ladies and gents have any advice for me. I'm tired of seeing how shiny my nose looks in my pictures and I find myself having to powder my nose every hour. Currently I just use foundation and powder on my nose thats about all


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Jul 17, 2008)

have you tried the blot powder?


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah, use blot powder and try mineralize foundation/powder too..


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Make sure your foundation doesnt have spf because it will sometimes cast a white glow on your skin during pictures.  I would use a matte foundation and then put some macs blot powder and always have those oil sheets ready, its annoying to blot all the time.

I had very oily skin as a teen, and i used a Retin A cream such as differin and it dried out my skin so it wouldnt looks shiny anymore


----------



## AmyAngel (Jul 17, 2008)

I had a super-shiny oily nose too, until I recently changed my skin care regimen. I was using an anti-acne oil-control cleanser that was supposed to "control oil all day" but I'd be shiny two hours later. I think it was actually making my skin produce MORE oil! I've switched to an oil cleanser (I use Villainess' Datura Slick) and I'm not nearly as oily now - I can go 5-6 hours or longer without being really shiny. It sounds counterproductive to use oil on oily skin, but it's worked for me. Cleared my breakouts up, too.

As for makeup products, I haven't tried Blot powder but plan to when I run out of the Urban Decay mattifying powder I'm currently using (which is working well for me right now). The paper blotting tissues are helpful, too, especially if you know you'll be photographed!


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 17, 2008)

Blot powder


----------



## Pamcakes (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 

 
_have you tried the blot powder?_

 

Forgive me sounding air headed but what is blot powder?!!


----------



## Pamcakes (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmyAngel* 

 
_I had a super-shiny oily nose too, until I recently changed my skin care regimen. I was using an anti-acne oil-control cleanser that was supposed to "control oil all day" but I'd be shiny two hours later. I think it was actually making my skin produce MORE oil! I've switched to an oil cleanser (I use Villainess' Datura Slick) and I'm not nearly as oily now - I can go 5-6 hours or longer without being really shiny. It sounds counterproductive to use oil on oily skin, but it's worked for me. Cleared my breakouts up, too.

As for makeup products, I haven't tried Blot powder but plan to when I run out of the Urban Decay mattifying powder I'm currently using (which is working well for me right now). The paper blotting tissues are helpful, too, especially if you know you'll be photographed!_

 

Aww thanks love for all the info! Where can I purchase the Villainess Datura Slick Cleanser?


----------



## aimee (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pamcakes* 

 
_Forgive me sounding air headed but what is blot powder?!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

A powder designed primarily to provide shine control without adding any noticeable colour or texture. Sets foundation, finishes faces. For use in professional situations and for frequent touch-ups. Blot Powder contains Mica and Silica to adsorb excess oils and reduce shine on the skin's surface. 

M·A·C Cosmetics | Blot Powder/Pressed

Haha i use this but i still get a shiny nose my face is really oily
have you tried MACs matte gel
it helps a little but still there is no product out there that makes me shine free the whole day


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 18, 2008)

I suffer the same as you hun (I think I'm part canine!) LOL

My nose is always shiny with a little sweat, even when it's cold!?
I know.... I'm weird.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, blotting paper helps, for a while anyway!


----------



## Tonee (Jul 18, 2008)

I have combination/oily skin and apply a primer over the T-zone before applying foundation and powder. I found that mixing Milk of Magnesia (unflavored) with a bit of water works the best to reduce oil/shine. 

Apply some of this mixture on your nose with a cotton ball and let it dry completely. Then apply foundation/powder.

FYI - primer should be applied after moisturizer and sunscreen. HTH!


----------



## AmyAngel (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pamcakes* 

 
_Aww thanks love for all the info! Where can I purchase the Villainess Datura Slick Cleanser?_

 
Thanks! The Slick can be gotten directly from Villainess here, or from other places that sell their products such as The Soap Box Company. I bought mine along with some other products from The Soap Box Company, and the customer service, shipping and packaging were all great! The bottle is tiny, but it only takes me 2-3 pumps of it to clean my face. You massage the oil onto your face, then rinse with warm water and it rinses clean. You can use it for eye makeup, too, but I've got tons of Mary Kay eye makeup remover to use up so I use that instead.

Villainess is actually known for their soaps, smooches (sugar/salt scrubs) and whipped's (like body butters), which I like, but their Slick is my favorite! I'm not affiliated with them at all, just happy with my skin finally!


----------



## Pamcakes (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ellienellie* 

 
_I suffer the same as you hun (I think I'm part canine!) LOL

My nose is always shiny with a little sweat, even when it's cold!?
I know.... I'm weird.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

HaHaHa I have the same problem! It makes it worst cuz I love spicy food and it makes my nose sweat off all my makeup!


----------



## Pamcakes (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks soooo much bellas for all the input! Its nice to know I'm no the only one who was suffering from this (well out of all my girlfriends i am!) Anyhoot...I'm heading down to Mac today to buy the blot powder..I'm excited


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 19, 2008)

I use Urban Decay's De-Slick Mattifying Powder on my nose for touch-ups...and I use a Cargo's Blu Ray Mattifier underneath foundation [esp on nose] to keep my nose matte longer [with primer, its matte for 4 hours, then I touch up only every other hour]. The powder is completely invisible, so it doesn't change the colour of your foundation; however, you may end up buying MACs version simply because its cheaper.

Also, try skin care products that are made for oil control, and add a toner to your regimen. It'll make all the difference.


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pamcakes* 

 
_HaHaHa I have the same problem! It makes it worst cuz I love spicy food and it makes my nose sweat off all my makeup!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL - same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a right pain in the hiney.
But hey! you're not alone hun


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ellienellie* 

 
_I suffer the same as you hun (I think I'm part canine!) LOL

My nose is always shiny with a little sweat, even when it's cold!?
I know.... I'm weird.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, blotting paper helps, for a while anyway!_

 
haha. when i read this i looked at my dog w his shiny nose and was like haha. he needs blot powder lOl.


----------



## aimee (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ellienellie* 

 
_LOL - same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a right pain in the hiney.
But hey! you're not alone hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

youre really not alone
oh and i love spicy food too yummy


----------



## solarkitty (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello,

My recommendation is either Kryolan anti-shine (very mattifying - serioulsy) or Ben Nye Neutral Set Powder which contains antiperspirants and works very well at keeping shine at bay. BN is my current favourite because it prevents sweat and shine whereas the Kryolan only tackles shine.
Both are professional products and, in my experience, outperform Blot powder and primers. 

I'm a MAC C40 in Studiofix powder foundation and neither the Kryolan nor the BN leave me ashy. I use it with a puff for proper 'setting' and a brush for light applications.
With the Ben Nye I've used it as my sole setting powder and also (lightly) on top or underneath my normal coloured setting powder with good results.
I also use the BN on top of powder foundations, on the problem areas.

My nose gets very shiny too and these two products work exceptionally well for me.

Hope this helps.


----------

